# Sandwich idea for kids



## Black71 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello, bros ! What do you give to your kids for school, as sandwich ? My kid likes diversity, now I am runnin out of ideas...
Thanks.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 24, 2013)

Almond butter maybe and jam.. If they can do nuts and not allergic. I don't like nutrella but others do . What about marshmello cream and pb?  Depends on age too..  I cut the crust off good wheat bread so it's more edible for a picky kid and i eat the crust for breakfast..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 28, 2013)

Pb & j and add chopped walnuts for a little crunch or candied pecans chopped up ..maybe the kids don't like nuts..? Then turkey on goldfish shaped bread..


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------

